# Nouveaux iPod



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2002)

Salut,

Petite question idiote :

Les nouveaux iPod fonctionnent-ils avec iTunes 2.0.2 sous MacOS X v. 10.1 ??

La configuration requise indiquée sur la brochure de l'iPod, c'est MacOS X v. 10.1.4 mais apparemment,  ça c'est pour faire fonctionner  iTunes 3...

Mon 10.1 est tellement stable, ça m'ennuie de tenter le passage au 10.1.5 (surtout après ce que j'ai lu sur le sujet...).

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2002)

Je ne sais pas si le nouvel Ipod fonctionne avec Itunes 2.0.2 et mac os 10.1 mais franchement, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec mac os 10.1.5 et les nouvelles fonctions d' Itunes 3 sont vraiment top.
Un exemple, itunes 3 peut ajuster tous les niveaux de volume de la bibliothèque à un niveau constant . /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Tu peux donc passer à mac os 10.1.5 sans crainte ou attendre mac os 10.2 allias Jaguar...    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## comgil (6 Août 2002)

Sincèrement à part la difficulté d'obtenir les mises à jour Apple via un modem classique, je ne vois pas pourquoi bouder la 10.1.5. Aucun problème particulier avec, l'anti-aliasing dans Office et tout un lot d'application en prime

Pour l'iPod, il est clair que iTunes 3 sera plus adapté avec le nouveau firmware, mais tant qu'il n'est pas là, rester à la 2.0.2 ne pose pas de problème, si ce n'est que les "Effets spéciaux" en plein écran sont moins fluides Indispensabla, non ?


----------



## brome (10 Août 2002)

Je me pose une question a propos de l'utilisation future de mon futur iPod (ca fait beaucoup de futur ca...mouais, bon...).

Comme mon dur est quasiment plein a craquer, je me vois contraint de stocker tous mes MP3 sur cet iPod. Et de les effacer du mac pour faire de la place.

Je sais que ces fichiers iront se placer dans un repertoire invisible de l'iPod, a partir duquel ils pourront etre lus par l'appareil, mais aussi recuperes par des logiciels specifiques (xPod, iPod2iTunes, etc...) pour etre transferes sur le mac.

Seulement voila, je caresse le fol espoir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif de pouvoir lire directement les mp3 de l'iPod a partir d'iTunes. Un peu comme s'ils etaient sur un disque dur externe.

N'est il pas possible de faire un lien (alias ? soft link ? hard link ? Je ne suis pas expert...) depuis le repertoire cense contenir la musique d'iTunes vers ce fameux repertoire caché de l'iPod ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Ce serait tellement simple ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2002)

Alors perso, contrairement à ce que j'ai pu voir sur différents posts, avec mon iPod j'arrive sans problème à lire directement dans iTunes les mp3 qui y sont stockés.
Je suis en 1.1, le passage à 1.2 tout à l'heure supprimera peut être cette possibilité mais ca ne m'empechera pas de vivre, l'utilisté de la chose étant assez restreinte.

Fabounet


----------



## brome (10 Août 2002)

Donc c'est possible. Mais comment ? En choisissant directement le fichier invisible de l'iPod dans les prefs d'iTunes ? Ou bien est il necessaire de creer un lien quelconque ?


----------



## toms (10 Août 2002)

allez oui on veut savoir...ceci dit,quel intérêt de lire tes mp3 depuis itunes?tu peux trés bien les lire en branchant ton pod sur une chaine,non?


----------



## deadlocker (10 Août 2002)

Il faut être un synchro manuel je crois.... Je l'utilise aussi...

C'est pour vérifier ce que je vire.... Des fois, mes titres ne sont pas explicite... Alors si je dois débrancher, et rebrancher  chaque fois que je veux enlever un titre....

C'est la caca!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## brome (11 Août 2002)

C'est vrai, en branchant l'iPod a une chaine ca marche aussi. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Seulement (je peux me tromper car je n'ai manipule un iPod que pendant quelques minutes dans un Darty) il me semble que l'utilisation d'iTunes reste un peu plus confortable (utilisation du clavier pour lancer une recherche par exemple). De plus, si on veut meler quelques AAC a sa playlist de MP3, iPod est a la ramasse. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## brome (13 Août 2002)

Pour info, et pour rassurer ceux qui auraient passe une commande :
- iPod 20 Go commande le 29 juillet 2002
- commande validee le 31 juillet, puis fabrication de l'appareil
- appareil envoye le 7 aout
- appareil recu le 13 aout

Donc, compter une semaine de fabrication et 4 jours de livraison (Apple prevoit jusque a 14 jours pour la fabrication, et de 2 a 4 jours pour la livraison, du lundi au vendredi).

Je teste la bete demain soir en rentrant a la maison. J'espere qu'il marche !


----------



## eggman (14 Août 2002)

moi aussi j'ai recu le miens aujourd'hui (un 10go par contre), il va très bien, malgré le fait que j'ai eu du mal a comprendre la bonne marche a suivre pour que le "remote" fonctionne bien.
je trouve par contre que l'étuit aurait pu être mieux. on ne peux accéder a l'ipod lorsqu'il est dans son étuit, ce que l'on peu faire avec certains modeles disponibles sur internet.
le remote, lui, est vraiment pratique. j'aime bien le fait qu'on puisse l'utiliser meme si le iPod est sur hold. l'idée du hold indépendant sur le remote est vraiment tres bonne.


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2002)

eggman a dit:
			
		

> * l'idée du hold indépendant sur le remote est vraiment tres bonne.  *



c'eut été un comble alors que j'ai ceci sur mon Rio Volt depuis deux ans  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## olof (15 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'eut été un comble alors que j'ai ceci sur mon Rio Volt depuis deux ans  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et sur des baladeurs k7 depuis bien plus longtemps !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## eggman (15 Août 2002)

ah bon... je ne savais pas que c'était aussi répendu ce système.
que voulez-vous, avant le iPod, je m'achetais toujours des cd player a 58,50 euros! (100$ can...) il n'y avait pas ce genre de chose d'inclus!


----------



## brome (16 Août 2002)

Ayé, je l'ai dans les mains mon 20 Go !
Alors, premières constatations rapides après une journée d'utilisation :

- il est vraiment tres petit, mais ca je le savais deja.
- par contre je ne l'avais jamais pris en main. Un peu moins leger que je n'aurai cru vu sa taille, mais ca reste un poids correct.
- Effectivement il faut 4 heures de charge pour charger entierement la batterie. Par contre on peut l'utiliser pendant qu'il charge grace a l'adaptateur secteur.
- les 20 Go sont en fait 18,5 mais on s'y attendait.
- la molette "tactile" est un peu surprenante au debut mais on s'y fait vite.
- le cache du port firewire est super dur a ouvrir. Mieux vaut avoir de bons ongles !
- pareil, les fiches du cable firewire sont super dur a debrancher, j'ai cru que j'allais arracher le port de mon powerbook.
- l'ecran est tres lisible et comme le contraste est reglable, tout est nickel de ce cote.
- j'ai cru que la telecommande ne marchait pas. En fait il ne faut pas hesiter a enfoncer la fiche dans l'iPod comme un bourrin. Au besoin louer les services d'un elephant ou d'une presse hydraulique.
- impossible de creer une playlist depuis l'iPod ou d'en modifier une. Dommage.
- iTunes a instantanement acces aux MP3 stockes sur l'iPod en mode manuel et peut les jouer depuis le HD de cer dernier.Ce qui resout mes problemes d'espace disque. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
- Couplé a l'entree ligne de mon autoradio, c'est le paradis. Plus besoin de trainer des tonnes de CD ou de minidiscs quand je prend la voiture.
- la qualite des ecouteurs fournis m'a agreablement surpris.
- la rapidite de transfert mac-&gt;iPod aussi. Cette sensation s'appelle Firewire ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
- la repetition et le mode aleatoire sont generaux aux lieux d'etre differents pour chaque playlist comme sur iTunes.
- le redemarrage de l'iPod lorsqu'on a mis une chanson en pause avant de le mettre en veille est proprement stupefiant. Instantané !
- encoder toute sa discotheque en MP3 de qualite, c'est long.

Voila pour mes premieres observations... je retourne m'occuper de la bete, a+ ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## brome (19 Août 2002)

Un detail qui me chagrine un peu : la batterie. Normalement Apple annonce 10 heures de fonctionnement...

Ce week end mon iPod etait presque entierement decharge, donc je l'ai branche sur secteur pendant la nuit. 4 heures plus tard (je dors mal en ce moment, je me reveille souvent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif) l'ecran indiquait que la recharge etait terminee. Pourtant a ma grande surprise, la jauge de la batterie n'indiquait que 3 barettes au lieu de 4 !

Je l'ai donc rebranche pour une nouvelle recharge, mais la encore, pas moyen d'avoir plus de 3 barettes.

Ce n'est qu'en branchant l'iPod sur le mac pendant quelques minutes pour faire un transfert que l'indicateur a daigne se remplir completement.

Et aujourd'hui, apres 4 ou 5 heures d'ecoutes environ, la batterie est de nouveau retombee a une barette.

Quelle est votre experience au sujet de la batterie de l'iPod ? Quelqu'un a-t-il deja teste la duree pratique de la batterie, ou bien rencontre des problemes lies a la batterie de l'iPod ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2002)

apparemment, sur certains Ipod , la batterie se rechargerait de manière alèatoire.Le mien en fait partie...
1 fois sur 5, après l'avoir mis à recharger toute la nuit, l'ipod semble être rechargé, j'écoute un morceau et crac plus de batterie.
Pour répondre à ta 2ème question 10-12 h d'écoute continue (paris-marseille... j'ai testé)
Enfin, bel engin tout de même /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## brome (19 Août 2002)

Merci vende, ca confirme mon inquietude /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif. Et ca me rassure aussi de savoir qu'il peut tenir 10 heures.

Tu as constate une difference entre la recharge a partir du mac et a partir du bloc secteur ? J'avais pense que ca pouvait venir de la. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2002)

J'ai le même problème pour enlever le cable firewire du powerbook ! y avait il le même problème avec les modèles précédents ? est ce que le cable firewire a changé ?


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olof:</font><hr />* 

Et sur des baladeurs k7 depuis bien plus longtemps !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

ça existe encore les K7 ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## olof (13 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ça existe encore les K7 ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Si si, et c'est idéal pour attirer la poussières  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## dubost (11 Novembre 2002)

eggman a dit:
			
		

> * malgré le fait que j'ai eu du mal a comprendre la bonne marche a suivre pour que le "remote" fonctionne bien.*



Je viens de recevoir mon bel iPod 20 Go et j'avoue que je ne comprends pas comment faire fonctionner la télécommande... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quels sont ces problèmes dont vous parlez ?

Autre question : quand je branche l'iPod sur mon eMac, je vois le disque dur de l'iPod monter sur le bureau. Si je double-clique, je peux voir son contenu. Je constate qu'il y a pas mal de choses déjà dessus (installateur iPod, iTunes, Contacts, Calendrier...). Est ce que je peux les virer ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Jean lefort2 (14 Novembre 2002)

1) la télécommande marche très bien , il faut bien enfoncer la prise jack ensuite il ne faut pas supprimer les dossiers Contacts... sinon tu ne pourras plus les synchrnonoser avec ISYNC et ton Emac.

20 Go c'est vraiment super, mais j'ai le 5Go depuis un an et franchement c'est vraiment un superbe produit surtout depuis la técommande, les nouveaux écouteurs d'une qualité vraiment exceptionnelle pour des écouteurs vendus d'origine son très bien équilibré... et aussi l'apparition de l'étuit noir Apple et des fonctions annexes comme le calendrier, les contacts...


----------

